
The Simple Things in Life Are Really F*cking Hard - jjets718
http://jackkaufman.net/simple-things/
======
jdbrew
I teach a corollary of this to my daughter (sans expletive): that most people
know what decisions they should be making, and that these are mostly simple
and often intuitive decisions, yet many people have difficulty making them
because they usually involve a certain amount of discipline and/or sacrifice.
Of course, I'm sometimes among them, but life's a work in progress.

